# Integra grafts



## Amzie (Dec 27, 2011)

I am needing some assistance or some information in regards to the placement of Integra grafts.
One of my orthopedic physicians took a patient to the OR for irrigation and debridement of a hand wound and also for placement of an Integra graft. He is wanting to charge a 15175and a 11043. 
But I have heard that as the physician we are not able to charge for the placement of the Integra graft because the facility will supply the graft for us and there is no code for just the placement of this? Can someone help me out with this? I just want to make sure that I code this correctly and justify my reasons to the physician.

Thank you all for your help


----------



## ajs (Dec 27, 2011)

Amzie said:


> I am needing some assistance or some information in regards to the placement of Integra grafts.
> One of my orthopedic physicians took a patient to the OR for irrigation and debridement of a hand wound and also for placement of an Integra graft. He is wanting to charge a 15175and a 11043.
> But I have heard that as the physician we are not able to charge for the placement of the Integra graft because the facility will supply the graft for us and there is no code for just the placement of this? Can someone help me out with this? I just want to make sure that I code this correctly and justify my reasons to the physician.
> 
> Thank you all for your help



Your provider codes for the actual placement of the Integra graft 15175.  Since the material is provided by the facility, they will code for that supply item separately.  The codes you listed are for the work involved by the physician to debride the wound 11043 and place the actual graft material 15175.  It is correct.


----------



## Amzie (Dec 27, 2011)

Great thank you for your help


----------

